# Toronto: Dog Day @ the Argos Football Game!



## esSJay

For all the CFL lovers in the GTA! 

I just received a message from Sarah Mairs from the TAMSU Dog Training School north of Toronto: 



> Sarah Mairs sent a message to the members of Tamsu Learning Center - Dog Training School.
> --------------------
> Subject: Take your dogs to the Argos Football game
> 
> We are pleased to send you this invitation to attend our third annual, *Dog Day with the Argos on Oct 2*, sponsored by “Milk-Bone”.
> We have reserved an entire section of seats for this event and we have managed to keep the price within affordable limits.
> 
> *The date is Saturday Oct 2 and the kick- off is at 3:00 p.m.*
> 
> The price is $25/seat and you can bring up two dogs absolutely free.
> 
> The Argonauts will donate $5.00 from each ticket purchased to the National Service Dogs Organization in support of children with Autism. You are welcome to send out the attached ordering information to your network of contacts, colleagues, friends and family.
> 
> Please join us for Dog Day and the spectacular half time show featuring the amazing fly ball dogs.
> 
> Thank you for your time and best regards,
> Allan McNinch
> Sr. Manager, Corporate Hospitality Toronto Argonauts Football Club
> 355 King St. West, 6th Floor | Toronto, ON | M5V 1J6P: 416.341.2717


Unfortunately I think we will be at the cottage that weekend but maybe some of you would like to join! It's not specific to goldens to pass it along to your friends and family too.


----------



## mm03gn

What a fun idea! I will definitely forward this along to Kev


----------



## Jamm

Jeeez i love how so many fun things happen when i LEAVE the gta and get a dog 
My Comm techh teacher in HS was an argo's cheerleader for like 5 years!! We got to go all the time, also cuz i was teachers fav  haha That woulda been awsome to bring Joey too.. 

Heres Melissa Paiuk, my HS teacher(and argo's cheerleader)! haha


----------

